# Best Climbing Stand for Long Hikes???



## CharrDad (Feb 12, 2009)

1.5 miles (each way). That will be my travel distance to my most frequent spots this fall. I've never owned a climber before, and I'm about to drown in the information I've uncovered so far. So, it's time for some real "boots-on-the-ground" recommendations. Here's my priorities:
(1) Lightweight
(2) Carries well (no calf bangers)
(3) Sets up in the dark easily (remember, this is my first climber)
(4) Feels secure while in tree
(5) comfortable enough for 3-5 hour vigil

I'd appreciate any feedback you guys can give. I've narrowed down my search to the following:
(A) Summit Viper or OpenShot
(B) Millennium M1
(C) Lone Wolf Hand Climber
(D) Equalizer
(E) Loggy Bayou Stalker. 

I know folks become fans of a particular brand, so I'm not trying to start a fight. But personal recommendation go a lot further with me than marketing hype. 

So, let's hear it.


----------



## deadend (Feb 12, 2009)

Lone wolf or Ol' Man or any stand that packs flat.  I hate carrying the Summit very far.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 12, 2009)

if you will truly be carrying it that far on a regular basis then get a lone wolf or a summit open shot.

both will be fine for a 3 hour hunt (but not comfortable...kinda like a lock on) and both are light weight and pack well enough for a long hike.  both climb using your arms, so you will be sweating a bit more but will get used to it

personally I would save the hundred bucks or so and get the summit since I KNOW the quality of a summit and the both weight the same.  course a lot of folks will swear by the LW and it does have a bigger platform


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 12, 2009)

I have only sat in 2 of the 5 you mentioned.  The Millenium M1 and the Summit Viper.  I have an aluminum Summit Viper.  It is light, easy to put on the tree, sits real comfortable, and I am nor scared of it at all.  The Millenium sits great.  Its very comfortable!  But compared to my Summit it is heavy.  In my experience the Loggy Bayous have been heavy as well.  The Lone Wolf seat looks small for me.  I have not seen the Equalizer.

Good Luck!  

The most important thing is that you want a stand you are comfortable in, if you arent comfortable then you arent gonna see and kill deer.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 12, 2009)

I gotta API Grandslam with back straps and a butt pad....i carry it 1/4 mile cross and 3 ft. high field and then 1/2 mile in a duck swamp....no problem at all


----------



## apache61 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have the Equalizer it lite packs great, solid and quiet. Sets up easy and you you can adjust the angle while going up the tree. Then locks in like a lock on very solid


----------



## j_seph (Feb 12, 2009)

No pun intended but get into better shape and it won't matter as much and you could carry a comfortable stand anywhere


----------



## CharrDad (Feb 13, 2009)

Appreciate the input guys. Keep it coming.

j_seph, I hear ya. I'll be in better shape one way or another after making that trek a few dozen times next fall.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 13, 2009)

Select a stand 20lbs (or less) and with backpack straps....

Once you get familiar with the stand the setting up in the
dark issue will become 2nd nature....Weight is more important
on long hikes....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 13, 2009)

The lone wolf sit and climb would be a better choice than the hand climber. I looked at one last year, but I'm just to big of a feller for that thing dimension wise. I tried one on the tree and they climb great and pack up well and it handled my size 6'2" 310 with no problem............. Also if you want the lightest thing around my wife has one of those open shots....... that thing is light as a feather but there is no way I could ever sit in it....... 
(waiting on J_seph's comment go ahead I know it's killing ya)
Unicoidawg


----------



## j_seph (Feb 13, 2009)

dawg, maybe you should try the Lone Wolf BB climber


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd say open shot if you are bowhunting.  It can be frustrating to have that bar in front of you with a bow and will require you to shoot standing up.

The viper's are comfy.  I've used an old summit shooter 2 and fell asleep in it many a time.   The only problem with it was it was heavy.


----------



## CharrDad (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks rjcruiser, Yep I'll be bow hunting more often than not. The open shot seems like a good solution. Not too expensive and only 15 lbs. The seat does not look very comfortable, but I think you can order a sling seat for it.

Anyone ever use the Treewalker stands? They look awesome 15-18lbs, and are made in the USA.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 13, 2009)

i would seriously look at the Tmbertall line of stands. they make a climber thats comfortable and only around 12-14 pounds.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 13, 2009)

here ya go   www.timbertalloutdoors.com


----------



## CharrDad (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks AWBOWHUNTER! 14.5 lbs @ $325 bucks ... not too shabby. Timbertall may have moved to the front of the list. I'm still looking at the Equalizer (same price point, 3 seat positions, but a little heaver @ 20lbs.) And, I like what I'm seeing over at the Treewalker site http://www.treewalkertreestands.com/
They look comfortable and come in at 15lbs and $280


----------



## killNgrill (Feb 15, 2009)

I have toted my Summit Viper that far no problem. Up and down hills at Paulding forest too. (im still somewhat of a spring chicken though)
i switched from API to Summit and never looked back.


----------



## reel2rifle (Feb 17, 2009)

I have been hunting out of the Summit Viper Light(older 17lb model). One thing I like about the rig is I can attach a small backpack and cloths to it with the one strap that comes with the stand and not alot things to keep up with.  No noise, packs well(occasional calf slap), safe, and light.  I have really enjoyed bowhunting out the stand even with the rail.  I have never owned any other climber but a Summit. But hunted out of others and always felt the Summit was the best, IMHO.


----------



## whitworth (Feb 18, 2009)

*Tree Stands*

I have a good one.  It's not made anymore.  And I don't have to spend $300 on a new one. 

If you have a bad back, you're carrying no tree stand any distance.  

If you weigh a lot, are big, those small tree stands are reserved for smurfs.  

A lot of hunters are out of shape, and are looking for their ideal - a tree stand they can carry and won't sit in for a two hour stretch, because it's too small.


----------



## CharrDad (Feb 18, 2009)

Good points whitworth,  it doesn't do much good to be able to pack in a light stand that you can't sit in for long stretches. I'm in pretty good shape (but no spring chicken). I don't mind working a bit to get a good stand back in the thick stuff and away from the crowds, I just don't want to be carrying MORE than needed to get the job done. The Summit Viper owners all seem to be very pleased with their stands. 
That's encouraging. Timbertall and Lone Wolf owners seem convinced they made the right choice as well.

$100 difference between the Viper and the other two ... lots to think about.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 18, 2009)

always plenty of Summits in the swap and sell, you could get one and try it during the summer practice and then get your money back for the lone wolf if you weren't satisfied....


----------



## Rick Alexander (Feb 18, 2009)

*I went to the Viper*

SS last year after many years on a tree lounge.  If you are a short stature guy then the viper doesn't pack that well in my book.  The bottom of the stand rides too low relative to your calfs and catches on the ground clutter pretty bad.  If I could figure a way to get it to ride about 4 inches higher - it wouldn't be an issue.  Everything else about the stand though is top notch.  I still like it much better than the tree lounge for carrying and tree placement - so much so I would live with the packing issues in a heartbeat.  Just can't beat that Summit.


----------



## CharrDad (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not a real short guy, but not tall either... about 5.10" and 185lbs. I am worried about the way some of the stands tend to pack so low on the back. FX, I know you like those Lone Wolf's, and dang, they sure do look like they are comfy to pack-in. I've heard some folks complaining about the seat comfort on the LW though, and the inability to sit for long periods.  Hmmm... easier pack-in or longer sit on stand?? Why must I have to choose?


----------



## florida boy (Feb 27, 2009)

Summit viper hands down      I have tried the rest and I will never buy any other than a summit viper .


----------



## RBaldree (Feb 27, 2009)

*carry in?  How about carry out???*

You need to also think about what you are going to do when you are successful!  Going in and worrying about lightweight stands is great, but what are you going to do if you are out of shape that far in and have a chubby doe to drag out with you?

I hunted a primitive weapon/primitive campground hunt in Florida a couple of years ago where my hike in was 4 miles every day.

Look at a tree lounge and get the wheels for it.  That way, when you shoot a deer, you already have the cart to take it back out with, and you aren't so tired from carrying in the stand and the backpack and the weapon...  I love hunting this way, and have been doing it successfully for years!


----------



## quinn (Feb 27, 2009)

lone wolf is great for the 1 to 2 hour hunt seat is to small.summit viper is great and i've never worried about staying in the tree, time wise or safety wise.


----------



## Mac (Feb 27, 2009)

ol man carries well


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 28, 2009)

I sent Lone Wolf a E-mail the other day suggesting they build a larger stand and this was thier reply.......

Have you guys ever thought of making a bigger model of the sit and climber?????? The weight limit is great of the one you have but the seat diminsions are to narrow for some of us big guys???? That is the only reason I don't own one of your stands now???? Maybe just make a bigger upper portion of the stand...... Thanks 


 We are coming out with a wider top section for 09. The top section will be 21 inches wide (inside width). We should have it added to our web-site by the end of Feb. 
Thank you. 
Lone Wolf

 Now I just HATE to see the price...


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a summit viper and for long walks I could use something lighter but that said the Viper is not all that bad to pack in a ways.


----------



## stevetarget (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought a military back system off of Ebay. it is modified to work with deerstands. it has waist straps, shoulder straps, chest straps and lots of padding, the stand carries up on your back and the weight is distributed much better than the cheap straps that come on most deer stands. its great. the stand will feel 10 #s lighter I can't find one listed right now but will look around some.


----------



## gwcarter3 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Climber*

www.Treewalkertreestands.com

Lightweight
Carries well
easy to set up
very quiet to climb
and grabs to a tree like no other
Good for Bow or Gun


----------



## irocz2u (Feb 28, 2009)

Equalizer   for  comefurt  you  wont  bet  it  but  waight   old  man


----------



## gonner (Feb 28, 2009)

summit bullet backpacker. packs flat not heavy and sets up very quick.check weight limit!!!


----------



## RJY66 (Mar 1, 2009)

j_seph said:


> No pun intended but get into better shape and it won't matter as much and you could carry a comfortable stand anywhere



This is true.  Plus I would like to add that you can either rig up or buy some decent straps to backpack your rig with.  This will help as the backpacking straps on many stands leave a lot to be desired and cut into your shoulders making the weight feel twice as heavy as it is.  

Don't forget that "getting into shape" means getting your body used to carrying a pack.  You can run, walk, lift weights,....all good but your stand will still feel heavy when you strap it on because your body won't be used to carrying weight that way.  So to get in shape for carrying your stand.....walk around with your stand a bunch in the offseason.....or a similar weight pack.  

One other thing that helps me is to rig up some way to keep the backpack straps from slipping off your shoulders.....otherwise you have to hold them with your hands while you walk which is stressful.  You can use some kind of quick snap, small bungee, or whatever you can think of to temporarily attach the straps to each other at around sternum level so they won't always be working themselves off your shoulders as you walk.


----------



## Ozzie (Mar 1, 2009)

If you want to go the cheap route, find yourself an old Warren and Sweat Rifleman or Bowman with the marine plywood seats.  My Rifleman weighs 15 pounds.  It's an old school stand but they are still much lighter then most of the newer stands and can be had for $50 - $75 on Ebay.


----------



## billyblob (Mar 2, 2009)

timber tall baby lite ,12 lbs.


----------



## shawn mills (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey CharrDad. Dont listen to people that tell you the seat on a lone wolf is uncomfortable. It is if youre a big butted fella. I love mine. I'm 200 pounds and have a 34" waist. I have no comfort issues with my LW Alpha sit and climb. I also own several Loggy Bayou and Summit vipers. I love my LW over all of em! Packs flat and does not hang on branches when your walking. It is super quit setting up and is the quietest stand when climbing...Period. Its pricey but well worth the money spent!


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 2, 2009)

Ozzie said:


> If you want to go the cheap route, find yourself an old Warren and Sweat Rifleman or Bowman with the marine plywood seats.  My Rifleman weighs 15 pounds.  It's an old school stand but they are still much lighter then most of the newer stands and can be had for $50 - $75 on Ebay.



  I was going to suggest the Rifleman too, I know some on here may think it is outdated but I loved mine. I say LOVED because someone else loved it more.
   There was one on the S&S for $50 last week I think.
Can't go wrong at that money.

Here it is..........

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=309493


----------



## drewpatt (Mar 2, 2009)

I do a lot of packing in hunts, look in the sportsmans guide, they have alice pacs with a metal frame, tree stands strap to it well they are not to high, around 50 bucks, as far as the tree stand go for comfort.API or Summet or treelounge.As far as killing the deer that far in, skin it, quarter it, put it in the pac, it will fit, speaking from lessons learned, deer are easer to carry than drag, especially in the mtns.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 3, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> It is if youre a big butted fella. I love mine. I'm 200 pounds and have a 34" waist.



Hey now, I resemble that remark..... Shawn your a lightweight


----------



## Ozzie (Mar 3, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> I was going to suggest the Rifleman too, I know some on here may think it is outdated but I loved mine. I say LOVED because someone else loved it more.
> There was one on the S&S for $50 last week I think.
> Can't go wrong at that money.
> 
> ...



Dang, wish he wasn't in Florida or I'd pick that one up to join my existing collection of 2 Rifleman and 1 Bowman.  I almost feel bad leaving them in the woods exposed to the elements because they are getting increasingly difficult to find.  That marine plywood is some amazing stuff though.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 7, 2009)

*Ain't none for bad backs*

You have to get one to fit your size.  And if you're any size, that means weight.   And weight means carry in and out weight ; unless you like to leave a tree stand for the stand poachers.  

And if you ain't a smurf, you ain't going to fit long on one of those postage size tree stands.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jun 30, 2009)

I suggest a Tom Cat II.  I have been using TomCat stands for over 15 years and they are the lightest and easiest stands I have every used and they sit good too.


----------



## CamoCop (Jul 4, 2009)

i've used all kinds of different stands from Warren & Sweats to Equilizers to Treelounges to Summits.  the most comfortable stand by far is the Treelounge.  the drawback is it's weight and noise when setting up.  i would highly suggest this stand to hunters that like to leave their stands hooked to the tree.

my overall favorite is the Summit's.  they are almost as comfortable as the Treelounge's but are WAY quieter setting up, lighter and easier to back pack.  the one's i have (Goliath SS) does not fold completely flat but are by no means any problems to back pack.  the problem with the ones that fold flat are they are not welded solid but are put together with nuts and bolts.  anywhere you have a nut or bolt is a great possibility for a squeek or other noise when you shift your weight.  the Summit stands are fully welded and rock solid in the tree.  i have NEVER had my Summit slip or make me feel uncomfortable when using.  i have even hunted as high as 50 feet in a pine tree.

the ONLY problem i have had with my Summit is the powder coating job.  after ample use the powder coating flakes off and exposes the silver aluminum.  i will be sand blasting my Summit's and painting them before this upcoming season.


----------

